# All Veterans Now Deceased



## shesulsa (Nov 11, 2004)

For all brave veterans who float amongst us - who lived, fought and died for us, who gave all they had and more, who sacrificed their futures, their possibilities, their hopes, their dreams, their families, their identities, their breath.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 11, 2004)

.


----------



## bignick (Nov 11, 2004)

today we remember the soldiers that fought for our country...but we don't only have to remember today...

I called up my friends in the military and said thank you...and tonight at judo we had 3 of the five branches of the military represented...(instructor is a former Marine and we have students from the Air Force and Army)...

thank you everyone


----------



## Vadim (Nov 12, 2004)

I dont think that there are really any words to describe the gratitude I have for our veterans. The sacrifices that they have made in their lives for our freedom is a selfless act that deserves all the recognition in the world. May God bless your families and may you find comfort in the lord.

-Vadim


----------



## Lisa (Nov 12, 2004)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2004)

.


Watching one of the extras on the "Saving Private Ryan" DVD there's one that is especially moving. I recommend watching THAT first before seeing the movie... makes one appreciate it more. 
To the vets past, present .... and (sadly) future.  :asian:


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you all for your great sacrifice, you shell never be fogotten! :asian:

 Salute :cheers:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 12, 2004)

To those that i knew and those that I never met Thank you for being there.

*.*

:asian:


----------



## Bester (Nov 12, 2004)

.


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 29, 2004)

I would like to pay a more personal tribute to one of my fellow soldiers. A good friend, father, and husband. I would like to pay tribute to SGT. John Trotter, KIA on Nov. 09, 2004. I will be attending his funeral at Arlington National Cemetary, on Dec. 3. Please if you could, say a prayer for his widow and their children, and only hope they grow to be the type of person their father was. He was not only a good soldier and father, but an even better friend... He was one of the soldiers of my platoon that adopted the quote I use here on the forum. We used it anytime our platoon was drinking with one another. So John..."Here's to us...."

Rest in Peace...

Sincerely,

Ryan W Guthormsen


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 29, 2004)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 30, 2004)

.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 30, 2004)

.


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 30, 2004)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 15, 2004)

. :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 15, 2004)

.    :asian:


----------

